# EOS Network Setting Tool (or.. how to automatically save photos to my PC)



## Leadfingers (Jun 8, 2020)

I'm shooting with a EOS M50. I'm tying to set my camera up to automatically save photos to my PC (technically, my NAS, if it's important)

I can make it work, if I use the remote shooting app, but I can't make it work if I manually shoot a picture.

Canon's documentation is...weak...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 8, 2020)

Leadfingers said:


> I don't think its possible. I doubt the M50 has FTP which is what you need to go directly to a NAS. My EOS R does not support FTP unless I were to get the wireless file transmitter accessory. Hopefully, the R5 will support it.
> 
> I do upload files wirelessly from my R to my PC, but it does not happen as they are taken, the camera must be restarted. It is possible to auto upload to a phone. Uploading to image.canon also works, then images download to my pc automatically. None of these are what I really want. My old eye-fi card uploaded automatically as soon as the shot was taken, and it worked better.


----------



## Leadfingers (Jun 8, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 9, 2020)

Hi Mt Spokane. 
I nearly bought a Canon Wi-fi card W-E1, I realised that it didn’t offer much that I wanted, sometimes it might be handy to have Wi-fi remote, but not at the expense of storage, I still use the Eye-Fi card to send a jpeg of all photos to either an iPhone, iPad, or very rarely a pc,

Cheers, Graham. 



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I don't think its possible. I doubt the M50 has FTP which is what you need to go directly to a NAS. My EOS R does not support FTP unless I were to get the wireless file transmitter accessory. Hopefully, the R5 will support it.
> 
> I do upload files wirelessly from my R to my PC, but it does not happen as they are taken, the camera must be restarted. It is possible to auto upload to a phone. Uploading to image.canon also works, then images download to my pc automatically. None of these are what I really want. My old eye-fi card uploaded automatically as soon as the shot was taken, and it worked better.


----------

